# Orthostatic BP



## lisa2010 (Feb 11, 2012)

I bill for a Family clinic.

I want to know if you can bill for an orthostatic BP? Pt came in for BW and told the nurse he did not feel well. She took him in a room and took his bp. It was abnormal. She got the provider and ended up with an OV of moderate complexity. She also did an orthostatic BP. Pt was there 30+ min with provider supervision. Pt was stabilized and referred to a cardiologist. 

Can you bill separately for the ortho BP or should it be calculated into a higher level OV? 

Any advice would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks, Lisa


----------

